# my garage project



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

So we've been in the house 3 weeks now and i've finally got the chance last night to get some pictures of the most important room in the house  it's an absolute dive at the moment but nothing that can't be sorted! plans are to first of all get rid of all the rubbish currently residing in there and then before anything else can be done the roof will need to be replaced as you can see in the pictures it currently leaks water  i'm planning on putting a pitch roof on to save having the same problem again in 10 years of so. The garage door will also be getting replaced and will be either a roller or up and over style instead of the outswinging style at present. There is currently no electric to the garage either so that will be getting looked at after the roof and door but it'll all happen in good time :thumb:

I've also been considering putting a car port in front of the garage and up the drive so i can use the garage purely for storage and not have everything cramped up inside as you can see in the pictures the drive is pretty long and will hold 3 cars and has enough width to allow a car port to be installed too









edit.... pictures re added via imgur after photobuckets paddy


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this project progress.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

nice space mate. House looks smart too :thumb:

Me and the other half have just bought out first place which has a 7x3 garage and i cant wait to move in and get cracking on it.

Although realistically it is probably going to be next year before have the funds to sort the garage properly. Got it all planned out though in my head and on paper :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

DouglasH said:


> Looking forward to seeing this project progress.


cheers dude, i hope to get it sorted when the weather starts picking up but in the short term progress might be a bit slow as the roof is holding everything back


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jonny_R said:


> nice space mate.
> 
> Me and the other half have just bought out first place which has a 7x3 garage and i cant wait to move in and get cracking on it.
> 
> Although realistically it is probably going to be next year before have the funds to sort the garage properly. Got it all planned out though in my head and on paper :lol:


thats it i've got all the measurements down in my phone somewhere ready too :lol: hopefully in spring something we should be starting to get done providing i keep saving! :doublesho

i was planning on the doing the drive first though


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> thats it i've got all the measurements down in my phone somewhere ready too :lol: hopefully in spring something we should be starting to get done providing i keep saving! :doublesho
> 
> i was planning on the doing the drive first though


We need to do the drive too once we move in as its only big enough for 1.5 cars at min. Need to get rid of the front lawn which is so small its pointless anyway.

Only problem is the drive is red pressed concrete and matching it will be difficult ive been told so probably just end up graveling the extension bit.

Doesnt help that were getting married in 12 months either so need to continue saving for that too! Thats why nothing is really going to get done till next year i would imagine


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

:thumb:


Jonny_R said:


> We need to do the drive too once we move in as its only big enough for 1.5 cars at min. *Need to get rid of the front lawn which is so small its pointless anyway.*
> 
> Only problem is the drive is red pressed concrete and matching it will be difficult ive been told so probably just end up graveling the extension bit.
> 
> Doesnt help that were getting married in 12 months either so need to continue saving for that too! Thats why nothing is really going to get done till next year i would imagine


exactly this! i'm going to block pave mine though as the grass is pointless and just creates mud to be trodden into the house  along with plans to park on it when it's done too stones/gravel will just end up on the street after a while.

that's a bit of a bum then but it'll all happen in good time dude! good luck anyway!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well its finally happening!

it's been a while but we've been doing other bits first 

so at the weekend me and a few mates got a start made, the old roof was easily ripped off and I had this off in less than an hour ready for them coming so we could get straight on with the new roof

the idea was to try keep the costs as low as possible but at the same time produce something that was a good piece of work and looked the part too!

the lads are round this week finished off the tiling & fascias etc.

we built our own trusses and decided a 3ft pitch would be right and this turned out perfect when we got them up there!

here's some pics for now sorry for the last couple been in the dark but I only see daylight on a weekend at the minute due to working 

as you can see all crappy and rotted and a shovel went straight through it 









trusses been made and put into place 



now we left it like this Saturday night all trusses up and felted to make it back water tight over the weekend





and a quick check last night after they latted it up and started on the tiles  hopefully it should be finished off today and then fascias and gutters etc to be added, new garage door will be sourced in the new year and electrics hopefully added over the holidays too and then I can get some paint down then


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good mate.

Did you have to get planning for the new roof?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

looking good, im liking the fact that long term you have the potential looking at pics to extend it further back and go wider.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> Did you have to get planning for the new roof?


cheers Al! I spoke with a family friend who's a planning officer for the council here and said i'd be ok if I kept it under a certain height (I cant remember exact measurement but I know 3ft was safe )



dazzlers82 said:


> looking good, im liking the fact that long term you have the potential looking at pics to extend it further back and go wider.


cheers Daz! I know, it was talked about between me & the OH to stop access to the rear down the side of the house but I think in some years to come we'll build on the side of the house with a garage taking the lower level and an extra bedroom upstairs so it will be nice an wide too so didn't want to end up spending mega bucks on this really haha


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

thats an even better plan as you could lose the wall inbetween giving more space.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

dazzlers82 said:


> thats an even better plan as you could lose the wall inbetween giving more space.


exactly that  then what's left of the garage will be turned into a 50:50 utility room & play house for our little girl


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking good bud, now subscribed


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

new garage door sourced over the weekend and will be back to an ' up & over style ' was going to go for a roller but this was pretty much brand new and cost me next to nothing so would've been rude to refuse, the roof should hopefully be completed this depending how we go for time


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Savings are savings - nothing wrong with an up n over - in fact its a good excuse to board out the front half of the roof space now for extra storage  

Making progress :thumb::thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

percymon said:


> Savings are savings - nothing wrong with an up n over - in fact its a good excuse to board out the front half of the roof space now for extra storage
> 
> Making progress :thumb::thumb:


exactly 

the plan was to board the left hand side for extra storage anyway


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

did you have to add strength to the walls for the new roof?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry for not updating for a while as I've been away with other things, back in June we finally tiled in the roof  garage door been fitted this week along with the gables to be completed and cladded


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kev_mk3 said:


> did you have to add strength to the walls for the new roof?


No mate it was fine, we did consider building 2 internal pillars but it's took it very well if I feel any need to add strength I will do but for now this should be absolutely fine :thumb:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks good, I’d defiantly try and get a window in there somehow with some natural light.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pauly.22 said:


> Looks good, I'd defiantly try and get a window in there somehow with some natural light.


Good call that mate! If there's any laying about at work I might have a toy with the idea of one


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice work, can I ask how much the new roof was as it's something I'd like to do with mine but the idea of spending thousands is not viable!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Lewis. said:


> Very nice work, can I ask how much the new roof was as it's something I'd like to do with mine but the idea of spending thousands is not viable!


Just had our 7m x 3m pent garage roof done in plastisol coated steel and it cost us £1700.

Got a much cheaper quote who we went with first and paid a 50% deposit but they never showed on 3 occasions and after promising a full refund 3 months ago im currently going through the courts to get my deposit back off the cowboys.


----------

